# Police Officer Andrew Widman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .


















[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]








<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Andrew Widman 
*Fort Myers Police Department*
*Florida*
End of Watch: Friday, July 18, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 3 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, July 18, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Andrew Widman was shot and killed after he and other officers responded to a domestic dispute outside of a restaurant on Hendry Street at 2:00 am.

As the officers attempted to breakup the fight the male subject produced a gun and opened fire, fatally wounding Officer Widman. Four other officers on the scene returned fire and killed the suspect.

Officer Widman had served with the agency for just over 1 year. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Agency Contact Information
Fort Myers Police Department
2210 Peck Street
Fort Myers, FL 33901

Phone: (239) 338-2128

_*Please contact the Fort Myers Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

